
Ask HN: What to do with shitty world - szczesniewski
Are we changing the world for the better?<p>What is happening with our profession?<p>Why the heck is autocorrect so helpful and so annoying.<p>Why are recommendation so successful that they create filter bubbles? Are
bubbles wrong? Is making other person feel better by liking comments bad?<p>Are we so shitty with our process cause outages to happen. Can&#x27;t we make them better? Do we use technology as substitute for human interaction?
Is technology a new God, or is it just a tool?<p>This post is made to provoke discussion about merits of technology, why it fails when you need it the most and what is this higher power (aliens like Elon Musk says?)<p>Isn&#x27;t it against first rule from dekalog?<p>I see many ways how to solve the world, can you help me?  I try to contact Bill Gates to help him with his mission, I want to contact the Pope. But I can&#x27;t do it alone. Will you help me make a world a better place?<p>It may seem crazy, but I&#x27;m certified crazy, currently in psych hospital with other patients that are not suited for sociaty getting drugs that work jack shit.
======
ChrisGranger
I feel like both Bill Gates and the pope are _extremely_ busy and already have
untold numbers of people trying to take a moment of their time. You could
contact the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.

[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/Who-We-Are/General-
Informati...](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/Who-We-Are/General-
Information/Contact-Us)

You can send a letter to Pope Francis, but again, I wouldn't expect any
interaction given the volume of mail he probably receives...

His Holiness, Pope Francis

Apostolic Palace

00120 Vatican City

If you have many helpful ideas, why not just share them and allow people to
act on them themselves?

